

Urgent - Ask HN: Should I follow my sense? - ahmedaly

Hello,
I am going to launch a new web service in 10 days.. and I am very excited about it. I have a vision and sense that it will make a big success..<p>Its not a new idea in general, but I will represent it with a new features that will make it much easier.. along with a social part, and smart system..<p>What made me excited for this idea, is that I was able to reach 100k visitors per month, just in 4 months duration only, and from a small core of the main idea..<p>So.. should I go on without fear in this idea? And does that 100k visitors/month reach makes sense or it does not mean any thing?<p>Waiting for your help indeed and thanks in advance,<p>Ahmed.
======
dudurocha
There are two questions that have to be made now.

First of it, Do you really need to make this decision now?

Second, Does your new web service has any revenue stream? See, if you launched
a web service, that need to be monetized later ( as tumblr, posterous,
facebook), 100k visitors will not pay your dinner. But if it is a freemium
model, maybe you can think of quit your current job.

My two cents for you: Wait a bit more, if its something that has potencial,
start looking for investors, and after this you go full time.

~~~
ahmedaly
I see a potential for it.. I am talking about 100k visitors as a start.. is it
a good sign to make it in full?

I will rely on Amazon AWS to reduce costs... and I can fund it for the next 1
year.. so I can cover it as well.. and I have a hope that it will reach
2Millions by the first year..

I am just afraid and worried.. but I want to do it quickly, because I had
ideas very similar to friendfeed, and other online startups, but I was
surprised that these ideas grown quickly and I was still thinking about it..
although I thought about it before it appeared.

~~~
dudurocha
How much do you earn having 100k visitors? 1 cent, 0,1 cent per user, or you
are actually losing money? Even with AWS, you have to try to monetize those
users, and profit.

Well, don't be afraid of that. It's not because someone had 'your' idea, that
you have to be in a hurry. I think you shouldn't be so afraid that somebody
would take your product away.

Even more, I think if you are afraid of telling others about your idea, you
have less chance of making success. I'm excited to know what your product is.

------
steve114
Why not launch the new product in beta and attract signups from your current
visitors? The most important product verification in my mind is having active
users.

If you generate a lot of interest it's a great way to test your new product
before you make the jump...

------
saghul
What does "go on" mean in this case? Quit current job, invest money, .... ?

~~~
ahmedaly
yes I mean focus on this project, so I will work part time only, and go ahead
for 1 year working on it, and enhancing it.

